# My Azureus are always hiding.



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

I have had my 30g up and running for over a year, and I have 3 (yes 3) azureus living in it that I got as juvies about 9 months ago.
Initially they were a little shy, but tended to roam about and 1 or 2 were usually visible.

About a month or so ago, they began hiding. I can go a week without seeing more than a nose poking out of a hiding spot. One likes to be under some bark in a little hollow, and 2 hide together in a spot under bark by the back, although sometimes all 3 are back there. Sometimes I see new turds in places, so I know they roam around a little.

The tank is heavily planted and there is a lot of cover in general, but they stay in these burrow constantly.

I never see them fighting or displaying any aggression.
They have also been eating a lot less-- maybe because they are done growing? They used to hop out and devour the dusted flies, but now they don't.

Any ideas?
(I am bracing myself for people opining that 3 azureus in a 30g is too many.)


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

My Azureus displayed the same behavior. They used to go to the same spot every morning in anticipation of feeding. They used to spend all their time in the open. Once summer was winding down and the temps got a bit cooler they stopped coming out and remained as a group hidden under my bog wood. I found the tank temp to be staying around 66 degrees. That was down from a daily temp of 75 during the summer months. After a month of this I boosted the temp back up to the mid 70's and they have been back out in the open again. I'm no expert but I think the low temp caused them to stay hidden like that and have a lower appetite. I want to add that i have a pair of alanis who did the same thing.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

sure sounds like a temp issue to me.......


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

* What is your humidity at, and what are you using to measure it (what type and brand of hygrometer)?*


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Man I feel stupid.
I considered temp and humidity, but my kids broke my thermometer/ hydrometer a while back, and I figured I had done nothing to change anything since it was in perfect balance this summer... AND they had been very active last winter and fall... But I just remembered that I unplugged the tank heater in the spring when it got warm. Doh.

I'll go plug it back in now.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Also need to watch as they get older if you have 2 females they can get rather nasty. At the age you are describing they could be maturing and if you have 2 females they may need split up.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea, I believe this is certainly a temp or humidity issue.. I feel that if it was because the enclosure is too small they would probably not bein hiding together since I would imagine they would be more hostile towards each other since they couldnt spread out if they wanted to. Does your terrarium have a water feature? This has helped my humidity issues in the past. I also use a humidifier to be extra safe (and also means a lot less misting). You also shouldnt need a heater if your room gets heat from your house's heating source.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

In the 3 days since I plugged the heater back in, at least one has been roaming about or visable constantly, and sometimes all 3. My problem is solved. They seem much happier, and I know I am. 
As for aggression, I have never seen any. Judging by their similar toepads and size, i think I have 3 of the same gender. And yes, there is a water feature including a waterfall and shallow pond.


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

That's good news!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

You still may want to look at humidity as well. We live up here in the frozen tundra and as you know, humidity rates drop tremendously in the winter. I know the humidity level in my basement has dropped from 70% to 35% in just the last few months. Get a thermometer/humidity gauge and see exactly what is going on inside your tank. Place in different areas of the tank (over several days) to get an accurate picture of temp/humidity levels in the whole tank.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Cindy Dicken said:


> * What is your humidity at, and what are you using to measure it (what type and brand of hygrometer)?*


I need to get some more, what brand do you recommend?


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

I would have figured it would have had to be a temperature issue or something like that. I have two azureus frogs a they are probably some of the most bold frogs you could get. I can always see them climbing up the plants or sitting on top of the coconut hut. They could definately be classified as "begger" frogs when I turn the lights of my office on they come out of the hut because they know its lunch time. My auratus frog (a green & black) is much more shy, I don't see him much but he is still a juvi. Just so you could have some #s on the temps. my very bold azureus terrarium temperature is between 75-85 degrees farenheit.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I agree as long as the temps are good to also keep an eye on humidity, about a month ago when it got colder out and the heat went up in my building the pumilio tank humidity dropped a lot and noticed they were keeping more against the background and behind the broms - I put lexan(or plexiglass) on top of most of the screen top, humidity went up a lot in the tank, they were out and about again.
I use the exo terra digital hygrometers and thermometers, they work great


----------

